# Is there a complete suspension kit for the FOX/ 80 available anywhere?



## Dirty69er! (Jan 24, 2010)

*1978 Audi Fox B1 now for sale*

So, I am putting her up for sale. Not having a garage or a decent income anymore is hampering this project. So I have put up an ad in the classic Audi classified section.


----------

